

Vayable Is A Marketplace For Unique Travel Experiences - samratjp
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/22/vayable-is-a-marketplace-for-unique-travel-experiences/

======
mrgn
AirBnB's first acquisition? Seriously though, this is my new list of San
Francisco date ideas: <http://www.vayable.com/bay_area>

------
waterlesscloud
Congrats on the name. Clever without being confusingly obscure.

~~~
jpcx01
Think so? It's not a word and doesn't mean anything to me. I can't imagine
having to tell it to someone in person. Anytime you have to specifically spell
out your startup url, I think it's a problem.

Cool site though.

~~~
sparky
In Spanish, "Vaya" translates roughly to commanding someone else to "Go!"
Granted, not everyone knows Spanish, but it's not totally out of the blue.

~~~
jpcx01
Is it the same pronunciation as "viable"? Or is it phonetic "vay-a-ble"?

~~~
samratjp
The former is the correct way to pronounce it :-)

------
revorad
I was discussing the exact same idea with a friend a few days ago. We kind of
started working on it, but got bored so didn't follow through. I'd definitely
use something like this.

------
keeptrying
This is cool.

tourdust.com has been doing this for a while. They have pretty amazing trips
and I think slightly lower fees ?

------
stevenj
Who designed the site?

~~~
samratjp
My cofounder Jamie did.

